# Sony Announces 4 New Blu-ray Players for 2013



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I just ordered a BDP-S390 a week ago so I could stop using my ps3 for movies. Oh well


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Those look like some really nice offerings....I might have to consider ditching my Samsung for one of these models!!


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

How does the PS3 compare to these players? I remember quite some time ago it was said the PS3 was one of the best on the market.


----------

